# BEST LOOKING SCORPION /morphs/anything/postpic



## superuglyllc (Nov 7, 2011)

best looking species in the trade, morphs of certain scorps , post your own pics if you got them.


----------



## Najakeeper (Nov 7, 2011)

My boy of course , _Parabuthus viollosus_ oranje morph :

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hendersoniana (Nov 7, 2011)

Naja, i see there are some metasoma bits in the pic, is it exuvium parts or left over meal :?.


----------



## Najakeeper (Nov 7, 2011)

I took that picture while he was in his old container, the breeder kept him in a very small cricket transport box and that's where he molted into 6th. So that's exuvium. I would not keep these guys in groups unless it is for breeding purposes. Very "defensive" scorpions...


----------



## Hendersoniana (Nov 7, 2011)

haha, i was joking abt the left over meal . I dont think u would be foolish enough to put two of these guys together!


----------



## 2nscorpx (Nov 7, 2011)

I think Rhopalurus junceus, Isometrus brachycentrus, Isometrus maculatus, Lychas burdoi, Lychas obsti, Grosphus ankarana, Grosphus flavopiceus, Lychas nigristernis, Lychas tricarinatus, Uroplectes otjimbinguensis, and, of course, Tityus spp. are all beautiful species. Many species out of the hobby are also attractive (i.e. Tityus mattogrosssensis and Rhopalurus agamemnon).


----------



## superuglyllc (Nov 7, 2011)

Rhopalurus junceus is really nice. anyone have pics for these guys?


----------



## Najakeeper (Nov 7, 2011)

I had a trio, they are very pretty when they are young and average looking when adults IMO. Here are a couple pictures:


----------



## superuglyllc (Nov 7, 2011)

naja you dont want that scorpion, send him over here . hes probably taking to much space in your house  azjohn posted a link youd like if u didnt see it already;  http://www.science.marshall.edu/fet/euscorpius/p2003_06.pdf


----------



## gromgrom (Nov 7, 2011)

red gracilis morphs


----------



## Hendersoniana (Nov 7, 2011)

R Junceus are awesome, but how about R Garridoi? Here is my freshly molted 2i > 3i .
View attachment 95404

I absoulutely love these guys!
View attachment 95405

Or a H Jayakari, these guys are beautiful too, mine is in premolt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## superuglyllc (Nov 7, 2011)

henderson those H Jayakari able to be kept in pairs in a fairly large tank? those color stick?? awesome looking


----------



## Hendersoniana (Nov 7, 2011)

yea colours stick, size gets bigger. I dont think these are communal though, i only have 1 so im not sure, plus mines a sling. The communal part, u gotta ask people who have m ore experience with them.


----------



## superuglyllc (Nov 7, 2011)

imma have to get in contact with vix, those are nice //////on another note ,why are all scorpions from phillipines so nice looking???


----------



## 2nscorpx (Nov 8, 2011)

superuglyllc said:


> imma have to get in contact with vix, those are nice //////on another note ,why are all scorpions from phillipines so nice looking???


R. garridoi and H. jayakari are not from the Phillipines...R. garridoi is a Cuban species and H. jayakari an African species, although I do not know the exact origin.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Nov 8, 2011)

Haha scorpx, i think he meant in contact as in, cos maybe vix has them up for sale still.


----------



## Jarvis (Nov 8, 2011)

I think that L. Mucronatus are great looking scorps, I had a couple but ended up selling them to Azjohn,


 I also like P. Exitialis, but one of my favs are H. Madraspatensis, here is a pic.


----------



## arachnids (Nov 21, 2013)

*Tanzanian Three stripe scorpion*

Tanzanian Three stripe scorpion. it's my first scorpion, just got it yesterday, im into tarantulas really, but decided to get into the Scorps as well. any suggestions for a great second? i want something thats going to be very active and entertaining to watch.


----------



## ShredderEmp (Nov 21, 2013)

Again, thread died in 2011. Please let it RIP.


----------

